

ISIS “Cyber Caliphate” Hacks Pentagon Social Profiles, Leaks Files - jeffpalmer
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/12/cyber-caliphate/

======
Igglyboo
So this is "hacked" like how anonymous used to hack government websites back
in the day. They have control of social media websites and public facing
webservers. Terrifying to the lay person and a joke to any technical people.

------
kartikkumar
Here's the BBC article [1]. Does this mean that 2FA isn't active on these
accounts? Or are they actually getting around 2FA?

The Techcrunch article has the following update, suggesting that this was
real:

> Update 10:15AM PST: A defense official has reportedly confirmed the attacks
> to Fusion reporter Brett LoGiurato, who tweeted “Defense official: “We can
> confirm that the U.S. Central Command Twitter account was compromised
> earlier today.”

[1] [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-
canada-30785232](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-30785232)

------
bogus123
I'm dying here laughing. For those who are not aware, those screenshots have
the logo of America's Army, a game developed by the US military. This is
either a very good troll, or they just hacked the page of some clan somewhere.
Either way, very funny.

~~~
KhalilK
sigh

[http://www.army.mil/](http://www.army.mil/)

------
na85
Here's the relevant pastebin for the lazy:
[http://pastebin.com/Y2spP7y9](http://pastebin.com/Y2spP7y9)

Unfortunately it looks like the 4shared files were taken down.

